# Triple Chocolate Low Carb Protein Bars



## SinOrSlim (Nov 7, 2011)

Protein bars are things that everyone ???thinks??? are a great snack but if you really take the time to look at the ingredients you will find that they are packed with sugar and carbs. Here is a lower carb and sugar recipe for homemade protein bars. They do have to sit overnight in the fridge/freezer to set so make them on a Sunday so you have them reedy to go for the rest of the week!

Ingredients:

3 Scoops Chocolate Whey Protein
1/4 c Cups Oats
1/2 Package Sugar Free Chocolate Fudge Pudding
3/4  Cups Unsweetened Almond Milk
1 Serving (28 nuts) Cocoa Roasted Almonds
1 Tbsp Unsweetened Cocoa Powder






Directions: 

1. Crush almonds into bite size pieces using a food processor






2. Combine all ingredients in mixing bowl






3. Pour the mixture into a greased cooking tray and spread evenly






4. Refrigerate overnight and cut into 8 equal bars






For more daily and persoanlly made low carb and keto recipes check out Low Carb, Keto , Paleo Diet Recipes | Nutrition Tips


----------



## Colestar (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks good. I have already have all ingredients listed....easy enough!!! Nice pics!!!


----------



## mljoshua (Nov 15, 2011)

I'll bet they are not only healthier but taste better than the ones on the market too! Thanks for the recipe and the pics


----------



## SinOrSlim (Nov 15, 2011)

no problem! hope you like them!


----------



## FitnessFreek (Nov 16, 2011)

A lot like my homemade protein bars. I substitute 1% or skin milk for the almond milk and peanut butter for the almonds. Oh, and I don't add the cocoa powder...does that really make the taste better? I should post up my made up recipe for yellow cake and chocolate frosting protein bars!


----------



## SinOrSlim (Nov 16, 2011)

please do! as far as the cocoa...i think it makes them taste a little more chocolately


----------



## Tomn (Nov 17, 2011)

looks very nice, can't wait to fix one for myself


----------

